

Another archetype bites the dustbin - swombat
http://michaelmarshallsmith.wordpress.com/2009/06/04/another-archetype-bites-the-dustbin/

======
grandpa
This is what Stephen Fry calls the "Milkman's Whistle" style of journalism.
Good example too, complete with slightly ironic close.

